# Conjunctivitis?



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

While I was brushing Luna about 10 mins ago I noticed that the inner membrane in the corner of her right eye is very red (think blood red)... I am very worried! 
My Maltese book describes something similar as conjunctivitis. Does this sound like conjunctivitis? Anyone have experience with it? 

She doesn't seem to be bothered by her eye - not rubbing it and I can't see any discharge or anything :smpullhair: She is also happy and running around playing etc. 

Now if it is conjunctivitis would a vet visit tomorrow morning first thing be early enough or do you think this warrants a visit to the emergency vet? 

I am such a hypochondriac with Luna - I might add that this morning she ATE about an inch and a half (3-4 cms) of rubber 'thong'/sandal :smpullhair: 

Poor little mite everything seems to be going wrong this month - matted hair, licking down there too much, spaying appointment soon etc etc :smstarz:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't think you need to rush her to the vet tonight, Harley has had eye 'issues' a couple of times now ...... our old vet once called it 'ute-eye' .... he was referring to the dogs that are on the back of ute's who hang out and catch air in their face, but also catch all sorts of 'nasty' in the eye at the same time, and then of course, it causes an infection.

I noticed earlier this week that Harley had more eye gunk than normal, and on closer inspection, his eye whites seemed really quite red. This coincided with the time he was due for his allergy shot, so the vet checked them and it turned out he did have an infection so she gave me some ointment to use - he's had it before and it's really quick & effective. He still has a few more days of treatment left, but his eyes are almost 100% better.

Don't fret, take Luna tomorrow, or Monday to your regular vet. I hope it's nothing! but if it's an infection, the treatment is simple :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> I don't think you need to rush her to the vet tonight, Harley has had eye 'issues' a couple of times now ...... our old vet once called it 'ute-eye' .... he was referring to the dogs that are on the back of ute's who hang out and catch air in their face, but also catch all sorts of 'nasty' in the eye at the same time, and then of course, it causes an infection.
> 
> I noticed earlier this week that Harley had more eye gunk than normal, and on closer inspection, his eye whites seemed really quite red. This coincided with the time he was due for his allergy shot, so the vet checked them and it turned out he did have an infection so she gave me some ointment to use - he's had it before and it's really quick & effective. He still has a few more days of treatment left, but his eyes are almost 100% better.
> 
> Don't fret, take Luna tomorrow, or Monday to your regular vet. I hope it's nothing! but if it's an infection, the treatment is simple :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


Thanks Jacqui, I thought she was bleeding from the eye - but on closer examination it just looks like an inflamed inner membrane, so I will keep her quiet and take her to the normal vet tomorrow :smheat: Funny how panicky I get with her when I hardly ever take myself to the doctor :blush:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Missy had conjunctivitis and her whole eye looked red and irritated, she tended to squint and she had yellowish green '****' forming. 

If Luna is only having this 'inflammed' membrane in the corner I'm thinking a condition called "Cherry Eye". Here's a link shows photo of Cherry Eye: 
http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/ce.html

The concern with this condition is dry-eye.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> My Missy had conjunctivitis and her whole eye looked red and irritated, she tended to squint and she had yellowish green '****' forming.
> 
> If Luna is only having this 'inflammed' membrane in the corner I'm thinking a condition called "Cherry Eye". Here's a link shows photo of Cherry Eye:
> http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/ce.html
> ...


That's exactly what I thought. With conjunctivitis you get a thick green discharge. It like pink eye in humans.

A cherry eye is when the inner eyelid protrudes. Lady had one and had it surgically fixed when she had her first dental after I adopted her.

This is what it looks like. Lady's wasn't nearly as bad as this picture. Her's only protruded slightly.

[attachment=32193:images.jpg]


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

It isn't protruding at all :smscare2: oh well She has an appointment tomorrow (soonest we could get one)


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

It ended up being a bruise - she must have bumped her eye on something while playing or something :smpullhair: The vet gave us an ointment to help it heal (and 'calm it down') - she did get me worried by asking if she had been near rat poison (which she hasn't to my knowledge) :smscare2: 

I was concerned about her weight (she is now 2.8 kg's - gaining 400 grams in over a month) - but vet said she is just a little girl and she should fatten up after spaying etc

Vet says the excessive licking of her privates and feet is more likely a result of approaching puberty and behavior quirk than allergies ( at least at this stage)

So the big spay is booked for Thursday (17th Jan) - where she will be spayed, have a hernia fixed and have a canine removed. I am getting the optional pre-anesthetic blood test to be safe  Cost in total around $400 (AU) Wish us Luck!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for the update Kylie, I'm glad it was nothing too serious with her eyes!

I think your price is very reasonable - I can't remember exactly what my 2 were, but then again, they both had an overnight stay, adding to the cost.

Don't worry too much about her weight, Dakota was exactly 2.8kg's (she was 8.5 months old roughly) when she went in for her spay and now at 18 months old and is a little porker at 3.5kg! LOL

Good luck for Thursday - please let us know how you go - I might not be around much this week or at the weekend (Saturday is the big move) but I will try to check in as much as I can/time permits.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad to see the eye is nothing serious and an easy fix! Don't you wonder how they get these things sometimes? 
Know Luna will be in my prayers for the surgery on the 17th!


----------

